# Dogwood



## DaveHawk (Apr 11, 2016)

Friend just stopped by with the chunk of dogwood. He asked if I wanted half. Well yaaaaa ! I too the upper half. The bottom half is for a bowl turner friend of his. 
I'm really wondering, should I stabilize before turning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2016)

Would take a biiiiiiiiiiiiig chamber to stabilize that.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 11, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> I too the upper half. The bottom half is for a bowl turner friend of his.


At first glance, I was thinking "what a generous person, leaving the bigger piece for somebody who turns bowls."

Then I noticed the top end has a crotch.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 11, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> At first glance, I was thinking "what a generous person, leaving the bigger piece for somebody who turns bowls."
> 
> Then I noticed the top end has a crotch.


That too. LOL


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 11, 2016)

I would say stabilize, based on the top view. The punk would likely tare off/out otherwise...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 11, 2016)

I'd give it a spin... If it's too punky, you can always look into stabilizing. Depending on what you're looking to make, you may be able to work around any bad areas in the log and save the time/money.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2016)

Need to slice & dice a bit. Pics show what appears to be a little punk, but could be deceiving. I've not worked with dogwood, so I'm surely not the expert on it. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 12, 2016)

I've always wanted to play with Dogwood but never had a piece large enough. Thanks


----------



## TimR (Apr 12, 2016)

Unless there's some pretty soft areas, dogwood is a very dense hard wood and won't take in much stabilizing, in my opinion. 
Definitely get it cut into suitable blanks, free of pith, and seal end grain to slow down drying. Keep out of sun, or it will figuratively explode...DAMHIKT. 
Looks like a very nice array of spalting and patterns in it...should yield some nice blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 12, 2016)

TimR said:


> Unless there's some pretty soft areas, dogwood is a very dense hard wood and won't take in much stabilizing, in my opinion.
> Definitely get it cut into suitable blanks, free of pith, and seal end grain to slow down drying. Keep out of sun, or it will figuratively explode...DAMHIKT.
> Looks like a very nice array of spalting and patterns in it...should yield some nice blanks.



Tim this has been a standing dead tree for many years now from what I'm told. It was just taken down this past weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

